# Marriage/registered partnership



## RImoh (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello,

I'm a male from Serbia, my friend lives in Germany with EU passport, he is married to a female and I'm not married. Is it possible for us to form a civil union or registered partnership so I can get a work permit in Germany, i.e. is it possible to be married to a female and have a civil union/registered partnership with a male at the same time in Germany?

Regards,
Rimah


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Afraid not. You are either married or can have a civil union - but not both.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

